# Au Sable Pier Steelhead?



## Pikekiller (Jan 5, 2013)

Heading up there sometime soon, does anyone have a report?


----------



## friZZleFry419 (Aug 21, 2007)

I was up stream further and seen some steel sharking around some holes , with this rain and cold weather I would say Let the Games Begin Ladies and Gentlemen!


----------



## llpof (Mar 31, 2012)

Been hitting fish steady on some of my favorite west side piers for a couple weeks.


----------



## piscatorial warrior (Sep 14, 2011)

I want my money back!! This stupid map I bought says the Ausable is on the east side of the state!!:rant:


----------



## llpof (Mar 31, 2012)

Back in the days when it was 3 hours for me to either Manistee, or Oscoda, I'd make the decision based on wind directions for fall steelhead, in the spring; I found that the Au sable ran later in the year.


If you need other tips, just ask.


----------



## Pikekiller (Jan 5, 2013)

I hit it today and had no luck. I was using number 2 size hooks I think that's the reason why. What size would be better?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Jayvelaz1130 (Oct 11, 2012)

Pikekiller said:


> I hit it today and had no luck. I was using number 2 size hooks I think that's the reason why. What size would be better?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


 Depends on what you're yoozin! Lol

I use #10 gammies for spawn, some people laugh at such a small hook, but never had one straighten out on a fish.


----------



## llpof (Mar 31, 2012)

but I did better in Oscoda when winds by the compass were from zero to 180. With my favorite being on the south pier in a heavy northeast wind. 

Unlike the a number of others, I hated the board; and gave it up after a couple of efforts.

6s and 8s are normal spawn hooks in the surf,


----------



## Shift7609 (Aug 9, 2011)

What set up do you use surf fishing ive never surf fished steel and might give it a go i imagine main line to a three way with leader off side maybe 5 ft and then dropper of maybe a foot to a heavy sinker is that a good set up with spawn bag on hook 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Jayvelaz1130 (Oct 11, 2012)

Si! Or maybe a slip sinker setup

Sent from my DROIDX using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Pikekiller (Jan 5, 2013)

I hit Foote dam yesterday. Caught 2 "zombie" salmon, as I call them. I was going after steel but I don't think there quite in the river yet. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Jayvelaz1130 (Oct 11, 2012)

Got a report yesterday, and I quote, "the worst fall fishing so far" and pretty sure "switched to hunting" was in there too. We need some rain!


----------



## Shift7609 (Aug 9, 2011)

Fall just started give it a few weeks let the river cool down 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

The NE needs rain and waves BAD. We've had so much rain/snow in the upper NW lately, I'm sick of it. Water temp is 53-54* right now in the Au Sable, that's plenty cool enough. 

I'm fishing LRB's or steelhead Monday, not sure yet. I have NO eggs right now, aside from the 2 week old pump I have tied up. I messed around too much this fall I guess...oh well.


----------



## Jayvelaz1130 (Oct 11, 2012)

ausable_steelhead said:


> The NE needs rain and waves BAD. We've had so much rain/snow in the upper NW lately, I'm sick of it. Water temp is 53-54* right now in the Au Sable, that's plenty cool enough.
> 
> I'm fishing LRB's or steelhead Monday, not sure yet. I have NO eggs right now, aside from the 2 week old pump I have tied up. I messed around too much this fall I guess...oh well.


Got a freezer full of eggs because I didn't want to waste them. I hate freezing fresh eggs. It has just been so slow that I don't want to waste a trip!

Sent from my DROIDX using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Shift7609 said:


> What set up do you use surf fishing ive never surf fished steel and might give it a go i imagine main line to a three way with leader off side maybe 5 ft and then dropper of maybe a foot to a heavy sinker is that a good set up with spawn bag on hook
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Used to fish the Ausable pier in fall, and always did better with spoons than spawn. Spawn seemed to be better in spring. Most would be casting glow spoons before daylight, then switch to orange/gold, or orange/silver cleos or kos at daylight. Crappy rainy days with some wind were always good steely weather If I surf fished, it was either singing bridge, Tawas pier or river. Preferrably after some heavy rain to get some current moving out Good luck, anywhere wetting a line is better than computer fishing Oh yeah, almost forgot. It would be in November, and did the check each time up at the Tawas pier for whities, just in case.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

There are a few showing a little further north. Lures might work a little better than spawn. We are just getting into some good steelhead weather.


----------



## Pikekiller (Jan 5, 2013)

What exactly does it feel like when a steel bites on a three way rig? I usally either use slip bobbers or little cleos, so im not quite sure. Is it just a strong pull or what?


----------



## Jayvelaz1130 (Oct 11, 2012)

I would say it feels like you hit a rock with your weight but with a tug on the line simultaneously. Most of my hooksets are second nature, I couldn't tell you what the bite felt like, only on my misses do I know what it felt like lol


----------



## Jayvelaz1130 (Oct 11, 2012)

Sometimes you can get a good tap, tap, YANK!


----------



## Pikekiller (Jan 5, 2013)

Went to the pier today had no luck. Saw one guy catch one and another guy lose one. Little Cleos was the hot bait apparently, but I couldn't tell. The wind was not that bad, but there was still 8 foot waves at the mouth. 


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

